# Hello from a moving enthusiast!



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey there guys, my name's Ali and i'm from Canada. I've had pet mice for a while and have been breeding for a little over a year or so, different colors and fur types since I haven't quite picked my favourite of all the awesome ones.

I'm moving soon and the place we are going to has a shed already there, and i'm really interested in making it a mouse shed! I haven't seen the inside in person so i'm not sure what shape it's in, but i'm pretty sure i'll need to do a bunch to it anyway to make it winter proof. If anyone can share any information on how to do that i'd be very thankful, since my searches so far haven't been that fruitful. Not alot people with mouse sheds out there..I guess i'm not surprised, haha


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------

